# [SOLVED][DVB-T] oprogramowanie w_scan

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam serdecznie.

Ze względu, iż mój dostawca kablówki nadaje sygnał w systemie DVB-T zdecydowałem sie na zakup tunera. Jest nim Pinnacle 340e.

Sprzęt działa prawidłowo. Problem stanowi jedynie program media-tv/w_scan-20120525.

`w_scan -ft -c PL -X >> channels.conf' który ma wyjście jak poniżej nie generuje mi wskazanego pliku channels.conf.

Co robię nie tak? Proszę o pomoc.

```

w_scan version 20120525 (compiled for DVB API 5.5)

using settings for POLAND

DVB aerial

DVB-T Europe

scan type TERRESTRIAL, channellist 4

output format czap/tzap/szap/xine

output charset 'UTF-8', use -C <charset> to override

Info: using DVB adapter auto detection.

   /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 -> TERRESTRIAL "DiBcom 7000PC": good :-)

Using TERRESTRIAL frontend (adapter /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0)

-_-_-_-_ Getting frontend capabilities-_-_-_-_ 

Using DVB API 5.5

frontend 'DiBcom 7000PC' supports

INVERSION_AUTO

QAM_AUTO

TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO

GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO

HIERARCHY_AUTO

FEC_AUTO

FREQ (44.25MHz ... 867.25MHz)

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_ 

Scanning 7MHz frequencies...

177500: (time: 00:06) 

184500: (time: 00:25) 

191500: (time: 00:45) 

198500: (time: 01:04) 

205500: (time: 01:24) 

212500: (time: 01:43) 

219500: (time: 02:02) 

226500: (time: 02:22) 

Scanning 8MHz frequencies...

474000: (time: 02:41) 

482000: (time: 03:01) 

490000: (time: 03:20) 

498000: (time: 03:40) 

506000: (time: 03:59) 

514000: (time: 04:18) 

522000: (time: 04:38) 

530000: (time: 04:57) (time: 05:06) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 530000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_AUTO f = 530000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999) 0x0000

   to (QAM_64   f = 530000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

   new transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 738000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

   new transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 778000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

   new transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 810000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

   new transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 818000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

   new transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 826000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

   new transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 834000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

538000: (time: 05:28) 

546000: (time: 05:47) 

554000: (time: 06:07) 

562000: (time: 06:26) 

570000: (time: 06:46) 

578000: (time: 07:05) 

586000: (time: 07:25) 

594000: (time: 07:44) 

602000: (time: 08:04) 

610000: (time: 08:23) 

618000: (time: 08:42) (time: 08:51) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 618000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_AUTO f = 618000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999) 0x0000

   to (QAM_64   f = 618000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

626000: (time: 09:13) 

634000: (time: 09:32) (time: 09:41) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 634000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_AUTO f = 634000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999) 0x0000

   to (QAM_64   f = 634000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

642000: (time: 10:03) 

650000: (time: 10:22) 

658000: (time: 10:42) 

666000: (time: 11:01) (time: 11:10) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 666000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_AUTO f = 666000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999) 0x0000

   to (QAM_64   f = 666000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

674000: (time: 11:32) 

682000: (time: 11:51) (time: 12:00) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 682000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   new transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 698000 kHz I999B8C34D0T8G8Y0) 0x405A

690000: (time: 12:22) (time: 12:31) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 690000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   new transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 522000 kHz I999B8C56D0T8G8Y0) 0x405A

698000: skipped (already known transponder)

706000: (time: 12:53) (time: 13:02) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 706000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

714000: (time: 13:24) (time: 13:33) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 714000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

722000: (time: 13:55) (time: 14:04) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 722000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   new transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 4294967 kHz I999B8C56D0T8G4Y0) 0x405A

730000: (time: 14:25) (time: 14:34) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 730000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

738000: skipped (already known transponder)

746000: (time: 14:56) (time: 15:05) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 746000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

754000: (time: 15:27) (time: 15:36) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 754000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

762000: (time: 15:58) (time: 16:07) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 762000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_AUTO f = 762000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999) 0x0000

   to (QAM_64   f = 762000 kHz I999B8C23D0T8G8Y0) 0x405A

770000: (time: 16:29) (time: 16:37) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 770000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_AUTO f = 770000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999) 0x0000

   to (QAM_64   f = 770000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

778000: skipped (already known transponder)

786000: (time: 16:59) (time: 17:07) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 786000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_AUTO f = 786000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999) 0x0000

   to (QAM_64   f = 786000 kHz I999B8C23D0T8G8Y0) 0x405A

794000: (time: 17:29) (time: 17:38) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 794000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_AUTO f = 794000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999) 0x0000

   to (QAM_64   f = 794000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

802000: (time: 18:00) (time: 18:09) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 802000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

Info: no data from NIT(actual)

810000: skipped (already known transponder)

818000: skipped (already known transponder)

826000: skipped (already known transponder)

834000: skipped (already known transponder)

842000: (time: 18:32) (time: 18:41) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 842000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 4294967 kHz I999B8C56D0T8G4Y0) 0x405A

   to (QPSK     f = 4294967 kHz I999B8C12D0T2G32Y0) 0x405A

850000: (time: 19:03) (time: 19:11) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 850000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_AUTO f = 850000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999) 0x0000

   to (QAM_64   f = 850000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

858000: (time: 19:33) (time: 19:42) signal ok:

   QAM_AUTO f = 858000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_AUTO f = 858000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999) 0x0000

   to (QAM_64   f = 858000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

tune to: QAM_64   f = 530000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 20:04)    service = Sport Klub      (Eutelsat       )

   service = TV1000 Poland ( (               )

   service = Mango 24        (               )

   service = Orange Sport    (CYFRA +        )

   service = EDUSAT          (CYFRA +        )

   service = POLONIA1        (CYFRA +        )

   service = TELE5           (CYFRA +        )

   service = TVS             (CYFRA +        )

   service = ITV             (CYFRA +        )

tune to: QAM_64   f = 738000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 20:25)    service = 4fun.TV (CYFRA +)

   service = PLANETE+ (CYFRA +)

   service = MINIMINI+ (CYFRA +)

   service = HISTORY (CYFRA +)

   service = RODIN TV (CYFRA +)

   service = CANAL+ WEEKEND (CYFRA +)

   service =  CANAL+ GOL (CYFRA +)

tune to: QAM_64   f = 778000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 20:47)    service = Explorer/Spice( (               )

   service = France 24 (en F (Eutelsat       )

   service = NATIONAL GEO    (CYFRA +        )

   service = EDUSAT          (CYFRA +        )

   service = Polsat HD       (Cyfrowy Polsat )

tune to: QAM_64   f = 810000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 21:08)    service = BBC Knowledge Polan (Globecast UK)

   service = BBC Lifestyle Polan (Globecast UK)

   service = BBC CBeebies Poland (Globecast UK)

   service = Discovery HD (ITI)

tune to: QAM_64   f = 818000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 21:29)    service = Discovery Channel (ITI)

   service = ReligiaTV (TVN)

   service = TVN HD (TVN)

   service = TVN Style HD (TVN)

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 762000 kHz I999B8C23D0T8G8Y0) 0x405A

   to (QAM_64   f = 762000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 786000 kHz I999B8C23D0T8G8Y0) 0x405A

   to (QAM_64   f = 786000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

tune to: QAM_64   f = 826000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 21:51)    service = SportKlub+ Pola (ESS            )

   service = Viasat History  (viasat         )

   service = TVP Seriale     (TVP            )

   service = Rebel TV        (GlobeCast      )

   service = 13TH STREET     (CYFRA +        )

   service = Cartoon Network (Globecast UK   )

tune to: QAM_64   f = 834000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 22:13)    service = ESP Polish      (Eutelsat       )

   service = ESP2 NE Polish  (EUROSPORT      )

   service = Filmbox         (CYFRA +        )

   service = KP MUZYKA       (CYFRA +        )

   service = D. SCIENCE      (CYFRA +        )

   service = KINO POLSKA     (CYFRA +        )

   service = Turner Classic  (Globecast UK   )

tune to: QAM_64   f = 618000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 22:35)    service = Nat Geo Wild HD (ITI)

   service = Brava3D (SES ASTRA)

tune to: QAM_64   f = 634000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 22:57)    service = CANAL+ FILM HD (CYFRA+)

   service = CANAL+ GOL HD (CYFRA+)

   service = Novela TV (CYFRA+)

   service = Euronews (GlobeCast)

tune to: QAM_64   f = 666000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 23:19)    service = TVN 7 HD (CYFRA +)

   service = SAT.1 (ProSiebenSat.1)

   service = ProSieben (ProSiebenSat.1)

tune to: QAM_AUTO f = 682000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 

(time: 23:40)    service = TVP1 HD (EmiTel)

   service = ESKA TV (EmiTel)

   service = TTV (EmiTel)

   service = POLO TV (EmiTel)

   service = ATM Rozrywka TV (EmiTel)

   service = TVP2 (EmiTel)

   service = TVP INFO Bydgoszcz (EmiTel)

tune to: QAM_64   f = 698000 kHz I999B8C34D0T8G8Y0 

(time: 24:02)    service = Polsat (EmiTel)

   service = TVN (EmiTel)

   service = TV4 (EmiTel)

   service = TV Puls (EmiTel)

   service = TVN Siedem (EmiTel)

   service = PULS 2 (EmiTel)

   service = TV6 (EmiTel)

   service = Polsat Sport News (EmiTel)

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_AUTO f = 690000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999) 0x0000

   to (QAM_64   f = 690000 kHz I999B8C56D0T8G4Y0) 0x405A

tune to: QAM_64   f = 690000 kHz I999B8C56D0T8G4Y0 

(time: 24:24) ----------no signal----------

tune to: QAM_64   f = 690000 kHz I999B8C56D0T8G4Y0  (no signal)

(time: 24:34) ----------no signal----------

tune to: QAM_64   f = 522000 kHz I999B8C56D0T8G8Y0 

(time: 24:43) ----------no signal----------

tune to: QAM_64   f = 522000 kHz I999B8C56D0T8G8Y0  (no signal)

(time: 24:53) ----------no signal----------

tune to: QAM_AUTO f = 706000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 

(time: 25:02)    service = VOX HD (CBC)

   service = RTL2 HD (BetaDigital)

tune to: QAM_AUTO f = 714000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 

(time: 25:24)    service = RTL HD (CBC)

   service = SPORT1 HD (BetaDigital)

tune to: QAM_AUTO f = 722000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 

(time: 25:46)    updating transponder:

      (QPSK     f = 4294967 kHz I999B8C12D0T2G32Y0) 0x405A

   to (QAM_64   f = 4294967 kHz I999B8C56D0T8G4Y0) 0x405A

   service = TVN 24 (TVN)

   service = nSport (TVN)

   service = TVN Meteo (TVN)

   service = TVN Turbo (TVN)

   service = TVN Style (TVN)

   service = TVN CNBC (TVN)

tune to: QAM_64   f = 4294967 kHz I999B8C56D0T8G4Y0 

(time: 26:08)    skipped: (freq 4294967286 unsupported by driver)

tune to: QAM_AUTO f = 730000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 

(time: 26:08)    service = TVP HD (TVP)

   service = TVP Sport (TVP)

   service = BELSAT TV (TVP SA)

tune to: QAM_AUTO f = 746000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 

(time: 26:30)    service = ZDF HD (ZDFvision)

   service = zdf.kultur HD (ZDFvision)

tune to: QAM_AUTO f = 754000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 

(time: 26:52)    service = CANAL+ HD (CYFRA +)

   service = CANAL+ SPORT HD (CYFRA +)

tune to: QAM_64   f = 762000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 27:14)    updating transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 762000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

   to (QAM_64   f = 762000 kHz I999B8C23D0T8G8Y0) 0x405A

   service = DOMO+ (CYFRA +)

   service =  CANAL+ (CYFRA +)

   service =  CANAL+ FILM (CYFRA +)

   service =  CANAL+ SPORT (CYFRA +)

   service = DTV CABLE KU (CYFRA +)

   service = DTV CABLE AL (CYFRA +)

   service = DTV CABLE ZI (CYFRA +)

tune to: QAM_64   f = 770000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 27:36)    service = Water Planet (CYFRA+)

   service = MINIMINI+ HD (CYFRA+)

   service = PLANETE+ HD (CYFRA+)

   service = Planeta HD (SatelliteBG)

tune to: QAM_64   f = 786000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 27:58)    service = Polsat Play (Cyfrowy Polsat S.A.)

   service = Polsat Cafe (Cyfrowy Polsat S.A.)

   service = TV Biznes (Cyfrowy Polsat S.A.)

   service = Polsat News (Cyfrowy Polsat S.A.)

   service = Polsat2 (Cyfrowy Polsat S.A.)

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 786000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0) 0x405A

   to (QAM_64   f = 786000 kHz I999B8C23D0T8G8Y0) 0x405A

tune to: QAM_64   f = 794000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 28:20)    service = VIVA Polska (MTV Networks Europe)

   service = Viasat Nature/Histo ((null))

   service = FashionOne HD (RRSat)

tune to: QAM_AUTO f = 802000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 

(time: 28:42)    service = Viasat Nature East  ((null))

   service = Crime and Investiga (Arqiva)

   service = BBC Entertainment P (Globecast UK)

   service = TVR     (ORODYTV)

Info: no data from NIT(actual)

tune to: QAM_AUTO f = 842000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 

(time: 29:05)    service = POLSAT FILM ((null))

   service = DISNEY CHANNEL ((null))

   service = DMF ((null))

   service = AXN - TEST ((null))

   updating transponder:

      (QAM_64   f = 4294967 kHz I999B8C56D0T8G4Y0) 0x405A

   to (QPSK     f = 4294967 kHz I999B8C12D0T2G32Y0) 0x405A

tune to: QAM_64   f = 850000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 29:27)    service = History Chnl HD (Telenor)

   service = BBC HD (Telenor)

tune to: QAM_64   f = 858000 kHz I999B8C78D0T8G32Y0 

(time: 29:49)    service = Polsat Sport (Cyfrowy Polsat S.A.)

   service = Polsat Sport Extra (Cyfrowy Polsat S.A.)

   service = TVN Turbo HD (ITI)

dumping lists (115 services)

Done.

```

UPDATE:

Pod rootem utworzyło wspomniany plik.

----------

## Jacekalex

Łap sznurka:

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=205089#p205089

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

